# Pregnant foster **updated and w/pictures***



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am picking up a pregnant cat and a kitten from her last batch today. I have a home lined up for the kitten after he gets his shots and gets nuetered next week( after a vet check up)

I really don't know much about these cats. There was an ad posted on craigslist stating that about 4 months ago a stray cat decided to give birth in their garage and they took her in. The gave away all but one of her kittens but she is pregnant again. They said they have to move and if they didn't find her and her baby a home, they were going to leave them there.

Anyway, I set up a large dog crate and put in a small litter box, a food and water dish and a cardboard box with blankets in it. I don't know how far along she is, I'll take pictures when I get her home. She has a vet appointmet tomorrow so hopefully the vet can figure that out. They said that her kittens are about 12 weeks old and she already has a big belly.
What kind of litter should I use? I have Natures miracle litter. Also what kind of food? I have an unopened bag of Taste of the wild from my last rescue. Would that be ok or does she need kitten? I have evo wet food, along with wellness wet kitten, nutro kitten and chicken soup kitten.


I Just got home. The male kitten is about a month older than the people said he was. He looks about 4-5 months old. I immediatly took him to the spay and nueter place. I called the lady who was interested in him and she met me there. It was love at first sight! She took care of the nueter payment and shots with the vet, and she will pick him up straight from the vets office with he is done with his nueter.

Mama is pretty little. She seems pretty skinny but if you feel her, her belly is pretty round and her nipples are very prominant.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Well done for taking her in, poor thing. It would be a good idea to have her checked over by a vet if she's pretty chilled out.


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got back from the vets office. They did a physical check-up on her. The vet says that she is really skinny, but otherwise seems to be in good health. He told me that Frontline was fine to put on her and gave me some ear mite treatment. He thinks she's about 4 weeks pregnant. On Sunday I am taking her for a FIV/FL combo test.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad she's ok. Not sure if you would want to or not or whether your vet might have mentioned, but here we wil neuter pregnant strays up to around week 6, makes for an easier life for mum and she can be rehomed quicker. Good luck!


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I actually brought that topic up to my vet but he was against it. He said that Tessa was a little more far along than he felt comfortable spaying while pregnant. I know that another vet might have done it, but I really like and respect my vet. I have been going to him for years with all of my fosters and have never had a problem.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds like you have good food at home. I don't know anything about Taste of the wild, but the wet foods you mentioned are perfectly fine for a pregnant cat and kittens.

When it comes to litter I'd recommend any kind of non-clumping litter. This because of her future kittens. Kittens usually like to taste the litter and clumping litter may cause severe constipation so non-clumping litter for small kittens.

It's great that you help a pregnant stray!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I actually have a suggestions about the litter. Sol said not to use clumping, and I agree...clay is bad for babies! But I'd actually switch to something more natural. I use Swheat scoop, for my cats and especially when I have kittens. It just works really well, clumps, keeps odor down, won't hurt them if they eat it, ect. Basically I just love the stuff.


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am using Natures Miracle litter. It is actually 100% corncob. I tried both Swheat scoop and Worlds best cat litter on my last fosters. I found that mixing the two of them worked out the best for me.


----------

